# Dydh sen Pyran



## Ground Elder (Mar 5, 2006)

Dydh Sen Pyran Lowen, Onan hag Oll!


----------



## Epico (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah man- same too you (sorry, my cornish's crap) 

My sisters representing by draping her St Piran* flag outside her student house in Surrey.

*Or 'That Black England flag' as my Cumbrian former flatemate called it


----------



## madzone (Mar 5, 2006)

Kernow bys vyken 


I've just emailed Ed Stewart at radio 2 to tell him off for repeatedly mispronouncing St Piran


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Mar 9, 2006)

Ahh!  They had little flags for sale in that piskie shop on Causeway Head...  so _that's_ what it was about, then.

They didn't look like this, tho:


----------

